# lime / basswood



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

a large lime tree is being cut tomorrow in a village near me and the mayor has called to see if i want it :dance3: 
Q1: what project have you used lime/basswood for ?
Q2: should i rip it down now or let dry for a bit/years ?

Thanks midlife


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

basswood you should cut asap . cut into slabs 4or 5 inches thick and let dry will make great blocks for carvers. also 6/4 fro box making where do you live Andy


----------



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks , I live in the czech republc. Tony


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

wood love to have some of that lime limb for pen blanks 1 inch square x 6" long would trade for kind you don't have if you turn pens Andy


----------



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

What part of the world are you in andy ?


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Canada near Toronto at.
12034 Guelphline 
Campbellville Ontario
L0P 1B0 If you would like to trade some pen blanks one for one I have Ash Maple Oak Walnut Butternut Hickory also lots of different Mahogany


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Andy. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Just a word of caution about your address.. this IS a public forum, open to all, members, and non-members, as well as web crawlers. You should keep personal information like home addresses in private messages for your own safety.


----------

